# Shattered Earth by Cliff Ball - science fiction novel



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, just like to announce my 4th novel, Shattered Earth, which is on: Smashwords, Kindle, and Nook, and is $2.99

and for February and March 2011, it's on sale for $.99 on Nook and Kindle

The novel is Shattered Earth, an alternate history science fiction novel.

Summary:
Advanced humans, called Terrans, leave Earth when its threatened by a massive meteor. The remaining humans on Earth fall back into primitiveness. The advanced humans, and a group of aliens, the Ragnor, involve Earth in an interstellar war. Thousands of years later, the humans of Earth decide to do something about this. Interstellar politics will never be the same again once Earth is done with their revenge.

These Terrans involve themselves throughout human history. Some play as King Arthur and Merlin. Another is a scientist, whose name is Galileo, and he gets into all sorts of trouble for challenging official orthodoxy about the sun, the Earth, and which one is revolving around the other. Then, we have Amelia Earhart, who has a very valid reason for disappearing. When an alien spaceship gets shot down over Roswell in 1947, President Truman orders the creation of Area 51, Project Blue Book and Sign, and has the United States embark on a plan that will culminate 60 years in the future. Nothing will ever be the same again when the United States gets involved in interstellar politics. But, the whole plan backfires when Earth ends up the worse for wear over it. Other species find out what Earth did, since no one else was bold enough to even try, so they want to help bring down the Ragnor once and for all. The new President of the United States imagines a galactic federation or a republic, but, none of the other species wants anything to do with it. Once they destroy the Ragnor's technology, they leave the Ragnor to ponder why all the other species hated them enough to attack them. Will the galaxy remain at peace?








Thread to my other novels here


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Cliff, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Shattered Earth is now available in paperback from Createspace for $12.99. For all ages, buy now for Christmas!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

For the month of January, this novel, plus The Usurper and Out of Time are on sale for $.99. Please check them out. Thanks!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

Sounds like an intriguing book!


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I've always been interested in 'alt history' Science Fiction. I think it's much more interesting than retro-time travel stuff. I remember 'Catch that Zeppelin' by Fritz Leiber (sp?) as a classic (What if Hitler had been accepted to Art school).


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

MarkPaulJacobs said:


> I've always been interested in 'alt history' Science Fiction. I think it's much more interesting than retro-time travel stuff. I remember 'Catch that Zeppelin' by Fritz Leiber (sp?) as a classic (What if Hitler had been accepted to Art school).


So have I. I read a lot of Harry Turtledove's novels, so I find a lot of his stuff interesting in how he takes history on a different path. S.M. Stirling is doing that with his Novels of the Change, and so is Eric Flint with his 1632 series.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a free Flash fiction short story on Smashwords 'Get Atta, here' an obvious 9/11 retro-time travel (that I promised to be my last...). Thinking back, I could easily made it a alt-history story. We you get a chance, give it the ole download. Interesting, between us, to discuss the 'political' comments we've gotten. Hint! There are plenty of 'pro-terrorist' out there.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Love the premise for this one! On my to-read list.


----------



## KristieCook (Jan 25, 2011)

What an interesting concept. It must have been fun to write this and it definitely looks like fun to read. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Check out the #samplesunday excerpt for this novel on my blog:

http://cliff1974.wordpress.com/2011/02/26/sample-sunday-shattered-earth-excerpt/


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

Cliff, I love the cover. Did you come up with the design idea?


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

RJMcDonnell said:


> Cliff, I love the cover. Did you come up with the design idea?


I downloaded a public domain pic, and my original cover I made way too blue, which made the title washed out. Another author, Steve Hawk re-did it for me, and that's the cover.

Now, just letting everyone know that Shattered Earth is now $.99 for a limited time on Kindle.


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

For two more weeks, along with my other 3 novels, Shattered Earth is on sale for $.99: http://amzn.to/dFJLcF for the US and http://amzn.to/eOmqJf for the UK.

Plus, Shattered Earth has a new 5 star review from a reader who won a paperback copy of it from Goodreads: http://www.amazon.com/review/R3IJZ2LP44ZXTW/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Check out the video I did with my book covers and their descriptions:


----------

